# betta SIMORUM



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

We are getting 4 of these wild bettas, People who know me know how I love my giants/kings and these wilds get up to 5 inches, are bubble nesters and you can keep 1 male and several females together, we have a 20l we are going to turn into a blackwater tank with leaf little the whole 9 yards for these guys maybe even see if we can get them to breed.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! I love their spade tails and their color! I can't wait! I hope you guys get plenty of babies from them!! And then of course sell them to us here ;-) :-D


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah I thought they looked pretty awesome, and the fact they get huge is a plus, I have already bought them and am getting some more stuff for them, a new heater, and an airpump, hank god I have the rest laying around, substrate, IAL, sponge filters and cycled at that, lighting, peatmoss, so yeah so I have some tanks to move around and some scaping to do, I had the seller delay shipping till the 10, so they wil be here the 11th woot lol


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

They are like the giants of the wild betta. Good luck Stone they are very interesting fish. Please keep us updated they are beautiful.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I am guessing the giant genes come from these guys, if you look their dorsals are further back like giants and kings, this is what I am guessing I could be wrong,there is also betta bellica which are about the same size and coloring


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

They are beautiful Stone, I love their spade tails too. So excited for you, best of luck and hope you get lots of babies in the future. Cant wait to see pics of the tank when you get it all set up, sounds awesome


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Giants were developed out of Thailand from larger then average splendens... Not a wild betta as a lot of people seem to believe. 

I love wilds, and am jealous of you for getting these guys! Make sure to post pics of the tank (since you and peachii's tanks always look so good), and of course the fish when they arrive.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks all, yeah we are pretty excited about these guys the breeder is going to try to pick out 1 male 3 females for us, we have that 20l set up but yeah it just had plants and snails and not really fish ready, so over the next few days we will be busy getting it ready for them. We are getting these guys pretty cheap in my opinion less than we pay for most bettas we can buy locally but they shipping is actually more then they are, and the breeder says they are super easy to take care of and breed like crazy said his male was in a tank with 3 females and had 3 spawns all going at the same time lol. Looks like I am going to learn how to be a betta daddy


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I always think it's weird how this species and B. bellica bubblenest when all the other bigger species mouthbrood. I wonder how big the nest of a male B. simorum is? 

Just make sure you have every single inch of your tank covered. I used to use cling wrap and then glass over the top for my bigger wilds because they were strong enough to get through just the cling wrap.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah we were warned that they are jumpers......right now they are under an inch long so I will work out a top but we might make the tank ripvariumish and maybe only have it like 3/4 full


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

My understanding of the genetics of giant Betta splendens agrees with Matt's.

Who did you get them from, Stone?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

A breeder on AB they are in florida so no transhipping, they have a 6 pack of sibs up for sale I believe, betta_afinity is the ab name 6 pack 35 bucks.......


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Images from google - Not ours, just ideas












I've been giving their tank alot of thought the last few days and since we just moved the 20 long onto the top of the shelving unit in the bedroom I am fully planning on doing a riparium style tank. Rocks, driftwood and plants on the bottom, low light java ferns, crypts, and moss on the driftwood. Then leave 2 - 3 inches without water and across the entire back of the tank fill it with riparium planters and plants. I may leave 1/3 of the tank on the back open for the driftwood (no riparium planters) but will just have to see how it looks as we put it together. My mind is racing to make this a jungle in that corner of the bedroom and give riparium plants a try. The roots from the plants will make nice areas for bubble nests and hiding spots for fry. 

So far this is somewhat how I envision the top of the tank and then put my spin on the bottom. The bottom plants is very dependant on if the new ballast we ordered fixes the 4 bulb T5 fixture we have.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Would the riparium have a top also? I just worry because wilds can be so quick to startle and because they are such powerful jumpers, even if the water level is dropped down to 3/4s there is still a very strong possibility they would jump out. 

Even my small wilds can easily jump at least 4 inches. I have seen some people keep their wild betta tanks uncovered with a lower water level, but having lost numerous fish to jumping it is not worth the risk personally.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

We know they are jumpers, pretty sure Stone said that earlier, we won't be letting them jump. We have thick acrylic to cover the rest of the tank but the back is going to be completely covered in plant holders- NO holes, probably 1 big plant holder the entire length of the tank DIY method. Will be pretty much sealed and as far as them being scared or skittish, that's fine. The plants covering the entire part of the back tank should give them plenty of cover and hiding spots from the roots. The riparium is to give them cover, hiding spots and to make them feel secure - plus it looks awesome.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

AWESOME set up! I have older siblings to yours from the same breeder. My males are not quite big enough to spawn yet but will about middle of this year. I love these guys and they are my first bubblenesting wild. According to the breeder, the males make smaller nests than you see with smaller bubblenesting species and the bubbles are larger. 

Juvie


Another juvie (male)


Adult female


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice! I'm so excited, they should be here on Tuesday. Still have room for your albies though! Keeping them a tank open.

Been working on the tank this weekend, will finish the riparium plants tomorrow. Using shower cups from walmart lined with vent screening, Who knew buying just plain suction cups would be an ordeal?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Tank is mostly set up, now the wait on the fish...... can't wait to add them to the fishy family


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Peachii, I love your setup! Been wanting to make something similar for a while now but have been too lazy... What plants are the emmersed ones? Also aer you usig co2 for your plants?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Those pictures aren't mine, just some I loved that I eventually want my tank to look like. 

We got Marble Queen Pothos, an ivy, hmmm I need to look at the names and write them down actually, I can't remember them. I do have seeds for crypt pondifarolia and going to try to grow some peppers as well, see if the seeds will sprout and grow in the planters. This is our first attempt at growing emmersed plants so hopefully they do well, we went with non-aquatic terraium style plants to try first.

We dose excel in most of the tanks (Metricide 14, the generic much cheaper version of excel) but do not use actual Co2. I enjoy the no Co2 growth and after the plants have transitioned to no-Co2, they grow beautiful and healthy. Some species you can't grow without Co2 but I've found most, if not all will do just fine but the reds aren't quite as bright as they would be but still look great.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

FISH ARRIVED! The seller sent 1 extra so we got 5 fish, to early to sell sex reliably yet but hopefully we have at least one male in the bunch.

The lid from my 29 gallon we tore down a few months ago fits perfectly on the 20 long. I'll try to get better pictures of the tank but the white substrate makes it hard to not get that weird glow to the tank. After the plants fill in, it will look better. This is freshly planted.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

How adorable!!! That tank is going to look AMAZING when it's all fill in!! :-D


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome job guys. The fish and tank look great, post pics when they're all settled in!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok the little guys have settled in and are eating well,they are growing pretty darn fast and eat like it is their last meal. I expected them to be shy, reclusive, skiddish and so on, now that they have settle in they come to the front of the tank at feeding time and anytime we are in front of the tank, they do the betta wiggle just like the rest of our spoiled bettas, but I will admit when they hide they are world chapions at it, I wil do a vid soon of them, peachii and I have had the flu so yeah it been hard keeping up with all the tanks and being ill


----------

